# Midwest meet



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

I am planing a big meet on May 5th with cobalts, srt-4s, and many more sort of like a rivalry meet and I want some crusies to come join the action it should be a great time we have a back lot to scion delership in richmond if you need directions go to the facebook page and see it will give you more detail 

Midwest Car Meet | Facebook


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I commented on facebook. I could actually consider doing this because I have a huge road trip planned around that time and the advance notice is much appreciated. No guarentees obviously, but sounds very cool!


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

we all wanted to make sure no one could use the famous line i cant cause i have to work so we scheduled it for then but just let us know it would be great to have other cruzes besides me


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I wish my company did not block going to Facebook so I could see where this is. I could possibly attend. Depending on location



pureBS said:


> I am planing a big meet on May 5th with cobalts, srt-4s, and many more sort of like a rivalry meet and I want some crusies to come join the action it should be a great time we have a back lot to scion delership in richmond if you need directions go to the facebook page and see it will give you more detail
> 
> Midwest Car Meet | Facebook


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

it is at the scion dealership in richmond Indiana


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

5601 National road east, Richmond, IN 47374 here is the the address


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

I went a looked at the lot we can fit 200-300 cars easy in there it is going to be awsome


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

if any one is intrested let me know so i know how many to tell them to expect I dont want to be the only cruze so I hope to see others there


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

so we are closing in on the meet pretty fast im pumped to see some fast and cool looking cars I hopesome of you guys come out we will be handing out door prizes and stuff so make sure you like the page on facebook but make sure you look down on the page scion started a new one and the more we get on that the more money we get to give away stuff like tools gas card and others it is going to be a blast you dont want to miss out


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Still meeting next weekend in Richmond? 




pureBS said:


> I am planing a big meet on May 5th with cobalts, srt-4s, and many more sort of like a rivalry meet and I want some Cruzes to come join the action it should be a great time we have a back lot to scion dealership in Richmond if you need directions go to the Facebook page and see it will give you more detail
> 
> Midwest Car Meet | Facebook


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I cant make it, we aspect a full write up including pics for those of us that cant be there.


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

alright guys sorry it took so long for me to get back about the meet I just got a new job and they keep me busy we had a total of about 75 or 80 cars come out but only 3 cruze come out and I wish i had pictures to put up here but the cruzes were gone when I got back from a wedding now I do have pictures of the other cars though


----------

